# Solved: Belkin Router not connecting to Arris Comcast modem!



## odetoviceroy (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello, 
I'm not much of a tech savvy guy so bare with me here, I'm currently having an issue with my router. I have a belkin n450 DB wireless router (model f9k1105v1) that has been having issues resulting in a "no internet connection". after some research on this topic, I didn't find much except that my modem (which is an Comcast arris modem) might not be able to connect to the routers settings. I have tried everything from resetting my Belkin router and unplugging everything, and still no result! - may I add this router is a solid orange colour when. it should be a solid blue - I am aware that resetting the router sets it back to factory default settings. So I guess my initial question being, since I have little experience with this situation, what steps can I take that are a bit easy for a person like me to comprehend? Thank you for your time and knowledge in advance! NOTE- I've had this issue before in the past and I solved the situation from some tweaking with the cords and it worked just fine, except I had to use the default password for the router. Although now tweaking with the cords isn't a solution. :down:


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

What's the model of the Arris modem, is it a modem/router combo?


----------



## odetoviceroy (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello CoolBurn, I believe my Comcast arris modems model is "Model: cm820a/ct"


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

So just to make sure we are setup right, power down the modem and router. Insure that the ethernet cable from the back of the modem is connected to the WAN port on the back of the Belkin. When this is done power the modem up first (give it a minute or 2) then power up the Belkin (wait a few more minutes as it boots up). Check the connection light status.


----------



## odetoviceroy (Oct 5, 2014)

Okay perfect! Router is now soid blue and working just fine. Thank you very much! My life is now easier thanks to you.


----------

